# Brave or Stupid ?



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Let me start of giving a little info. I been kayaking for a little more than two years now. When I started my goal was the first island and some ocean / bay fishing. So my first paddle in a yak was in the ocean yakking baits out for shark off NC. 400 yards out and straight back. I liked it so I bargained with my buddy ended up getting his OK Drifter . (He saw a shark the size of the yak  and sad he has had enough) Well me living in Hopewell 1hr 40 min away from salt water I knew I would have to practice in the rivers near my house . I have the Appomattox and the James river meeting 5 min from my house . I began to go out after Catfish because that's about the only Large fish in the river up here . Although I have been seeing some Large Sturgeon Lately.
Most of my fishing trips are spur of the moment and I don't know any body with a yak so all my trips are solo. I've turtled in winter filling my waders :redface: Luckily I was in a warm water discharge but still A mile away from the truck and temp was in the 40's. I did however have a dry sweat shirt in the bow but that was little comfort by the time I got to the truck All was numb and was shaking pretty good . So I am aware of some of the Dangers flying solo. 
A couple of weeks ago sitting around bored I finally decided to go to the first island . So packed up and hit chix beach unloaded and started to paddle an hour later I was there. I only manged on tog at the Island but picked up several flounder in the hole just south of the island on my way back. caught on a home made white fluke rig with a blue strip I picked up casting sting silvers. most of the flounders were in the 15" range but did mange a 19.5" that I stuffed with crab  
Well two days after that I read Robs report about getting stuck in the storms . It made me think if that was me alone  . So today sitting around bored I am thinking of going again Solo .. What say the Masses Brave or Stupid ?


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Ifn you dont have a radio for your solo offshore adventures Id suggest gettin one then id call you smart,till then pick your time wisely


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Definitely need a radio or some sort of reliable communication device. I'd say find someone else to go with. But if you absolutely have to go without anyone, at least leave a float plan with someone so they know where and when you'll be, plus when you're supposed to be back. Also, if you can, have someone check radar for you regularly and call with updates. But like I said, you should go with someone.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

QUOTE: I turtled in winter filled my waders:redface:

Don't know if you had a dry top on or not.
With out the dry top waders can be a death trap! They're not totally water proof.You will take on a minimal amount of water if you re enter with in a reasonable amount of time. A couple of 100 bucks or so but may save a life! Be safe!


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I will definitely have to put a radio on the list. I do watch the weather closely and my wife keeps a check on me .  To bad most of my fishing buddies got scared of kayaking. Only because of seeing sharks  but then again I wouldn't have got a yak  I guess I'll see what it's like one day to see a shark the size of the yak


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

bbcroaker said:


> QUOTE: I turtled in winter filled my waders:redface:
> 
> Don't know if you had a dry top on or not.
> With out the dry top waders can be a death trap! They're not totally water proof.You will take on a minimal amount of water if you re enter with in a reasonable amount of time. A couple of 100 bucks or so but may save a life! Be safe!


 No I don't have a dry top either . I went in with a sweat shirt in waders was dragging myself back in the yak . ( I had hung up my cast net trying to unstick it.) The whole time watching a police boat go down the channel.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Police guys were enjoying the ride and didn't want to be interrupted with a trivial matter such a kayaker in cold frigid water.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I've only been to the 1st Island once, and I went with two other people. Anywhere else, I don't mind going alone. That's just one of those places where everything can change really REALLY fast. Even if you can't trust the people you have with you to save your life, the moral support and ability to look after one another is always a plus.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

A dry top over waders and a belt can save your life in the winter- a VHF radio is a real cheap life insurance policy in case something happens and believe me, we all have the unexpected happen at least once in our lives-


----------



## Jckhama (Jun 13, 2011)

On my way out there tomorrow early morning solo.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a rule of thumb I use:

- Rough water or water subject to getting rough quickly
- Cold water
- Fishing alone

Some of these combinations I avoid, but I NEVER combine more than two of the 3 and I always wear my PFD and wear cold water gear when the water temps are dangerous. 

In cold water, wearing a PFD but no cold water gear just means you'll die slowly from hypothermia rather than quickly from drowning. Your muscles will seize, and depending on how cold the water is they may not be able to function enough to re-enter. Without a PFD in cold water you'll drown long before hypothermia sets in...


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

So there is an advantage of not wearing a PFD sometimes after all!


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

YakAttack said:


> I have a rule of thumb I use:
> 
> - Rough water or water subject to getting rough quickly
> - Cold water
> ...


Great set of rules- I add one more- swift currents of 6-7 knots- especially like Oregon Inlet and the mouth of the Bay-


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

bbcroaker said:


> So there is an advantage of not wearing a PFD sometimes after all!


As a guy who had a near drowning experience as a kid... NO FREAKIN WAY!!! I'll take the slow quiet death from hypothermia running out of O2 is horrible.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Too Busy said:


> As a guy who had a near drowning experience as a kid... NO FREAKIN WAY!!! I'll take the slow quiet death from hypothermia running out of O2 is horrible.


I can't imagine. I hope I never find out - on either count!


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I had a buddy of mine drown while we were swimming at point of rock park . When I was fifteen .We were swimming across the river he didn't make it . I tried to save him but he almost drowned me pushing me under so he could catch a breath. All I can say now is I think drowning wouldn't be as bad as some other ways to go. (like fire) So water has never bothered me. 
Thanks for everybody's input. I have a few things on the need to get list now..
Sincerely
D.J.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Lets just be safe and don't find out what ether one is like!


----------

